# Lithopolis



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey folks... just moved down to this side of town from right next to Alum Creek previously... I was always able to find good fishing up there... but am having trouble finding anything good near canal... like what the heck is “Howe fishing pond” some sort of joke? That’s the easiest found thing nearby...

Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bucksenator - It sounds like you don't live to far from me - I have a few private ponds my son and I fish and we have done a lot of wading in the creeks for Small Mouth. Hargus lake isn't too far from you but they have it down 12ft right now working on the spillway. My son and I fish Alum, Deer Creek & Buckeye a lot as well. 
I have fished Howe Pond and normally its not very good - You have to fish it early before it gets a lot of pressure. I will say we have caught a few nice bass out of there. Of course we released them so they are still there hopefully to be caught again.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I havent been to Hargus in a while but it is a peaceful lake. Great for canoeing and kayaking. I grew up in groveport, and spent time fishing big walnut creek. Out past lithopolis there used to be a pay lake with a swimming pool called jackson lake, but im not sure if it is still around.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Smitty82 said:


> I havent been to Hargus in a while but it is a peaceful lake. Great for canoeing and kayaking. I grew up in groveport, and spent time fishing big walnut creek. Out past lithopolis there used to be a pay lake with a swimming pool called jackson lake, but im not sure if it is still around.


Hey BS.don't know what your fishing for but Walnut creek starts about baltimore, runs thru canal, groveport and on down to the sciota. I have caught 11 different spicies in it. Laegies,smallies,rocks,bluegill,crappies channel cats,sheeps,sauger, saugeyes and others. It is full of fish. Wade it and you shall find.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

snuff1 said:


> Hey BS.don't know what your fishing for but Walnut creek starts about baltimore, runs thru canal, groveport and on down to the sciota. I have caught 11 different spicies in it. Laegies,smallies,rocks,bluegill,crappies channel cats,sheeps,sauger, saugeyes and others. It is full of fish. Wade it and you shall find.


Blacklick creek, Big Walnut creek, and Buckeye Lake are not far. Good gishing in all those. Put in the time and you will be rewarded.


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey thanks for the replies !!

I drive between new Albany and lithopolis daily.... I pass over that creek every day at various points ..... wondering what entry points are serviceable? In canal I think I see a few places I could park and jump in at... less places the closer to Baltimore I get... I’m wondering if the closer you go to the scioto... the better it gets for fishing... 

I hit up lake Logan a few weeks back... it’s pretty but has sooooo many weeds everywhere you cast and I didn’t bring the right gear to punch through them... 

I’d like to check out the hocking... there’s an access point for boating across from the clear creek park I’d like to check out soon... also the gas station people told me I could park out back if I just ask...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

This link has an interactive map of some of the paddle boat access points in the central ohio area. This might help you out on finding some access points for fishing. Google maps helps too.









Blueways


In partnership with local communities, parks districts, and grassroots organizations -- MORPC provides residents and visitors with reference information on where they can legally access the water for paddle sports in Central Ohio neighborhoods. Hazards can change frequently, so stay alert on...



public-morpc.hub.arcgis.com


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Smitty82 said:


> This link has an interactive map of some of the paddle boat access points in the central ohio area. This might help you out on finding some access points for fishing. Google maps helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Smitty82 said:


> This link has an interactive map of some of the paddle boat access points in the central ohio area. This might help you out on finding some access points for fishing. Google maps helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can park in the canoe acc which you looked at. Just stay off to the right and you can fish right there. Both up and down


Smitty82 said:


> This link has an interactive map of some of the paddle boat access points in the central ohio area. This might help you out on finding some access points for fishing. Google maps helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can park in the canoe livery area at the Hocking instead of the gas sta,. Just stay clear off to the right side as u pull in. There is a path in the corner where u can wade south. U can wade to the north as far as the bend. A little beyond there there is a very deep hole. Also if u go to the 1st Rd. on the east side south of there go about 1/4 mile to the camping park. Go in there and park out of the way and u can fish south for a little ways or wade north for quite a ways, Some deep areas but u can bypass or wade close to the bank. There is a park at rt. 93 on west side. Don't know about wading but area that can b fished. there are other areas but u have to use the back roads. Use goggle. Scout and u shall find.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

snuff1 said:


> You can park in the canoe acc which you looked at. Just stay off to the right and you can fish right there. Both up and down
> 
> You can park in the canoe livery area at the Hocking instead of the gas sta,. Just stay clear off to the right side as u pull in. There is a path in the corner where u can wade south. U can wade to the north as far as the bend. A little beyond there there is a very deep hole. Also if u go to the 1st Rd. on the east side south of there go about 1/4 mile to the camping park. Go in there and park out of the way and u can fish south for a little ways or wade north for quite a ways, Some deep areas but u can bypass or wade close to the bank. There is a park at rt. 93 on west side. Don't know about wading but area that can b fished. there are other areas but u have to use the back roads. Use goggle. Scout and u shall find.


This is from Snuff1


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Okay I went down yesterday and got In at the confluence of hocking and clear creek…. I began by walking out the sandbar at the mouth of clear creek and fished there for about 15 mins then I took a step to the right and sunk down into about 2 or 3 feet of sand… I was stuck!!!!! Yikes… could not budge my leg … eventually after tossing all my junk to shore I was able to get down in the water some and start shoveling my leg out… boy does the sand fill up fast in the current!!! I was starting to think I was going to have to gnaw off my leg and leave it behind… haha

Is this a regular thing in the hocking or was I just lucky enough to find the one spot at the mouth of clear creek that’s soft… 

Next time I’m just bringing my kayak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

